# Cleaning and giving pups bath?



## Abel92701 (Jan 26, 2009)

Just want to know when is it OK to give puppies a bath? 

Thanks


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I gave mine sink baths at 10 weeks. Luke warm water keep the calm put a clothbunder there feet so they don't slip. Give them baths often ever 3 or 4 days for awhile, every 2 weeks with soap. You wanna get them used to a bath while it's easy enough to still put them in a sink LOL.

Ps don't forget the ears the whoo haw and da butt. LOL clean puppys are happy and fun to cuddle.


----------



## Abel92701 (Jan 26, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I gave mine sink baths at 10 weeks. Luke warm water keep the calm put a clothbunder there feet so they don't slip. Give them baths often every 2 weeks with soap. You wanna get them used to a bath while it's easy enough to still put them in a sink LOL.
> 
> Ps don't forget the ears the whoo haw and da butt. LOL clean puppys are happy and fun to cuddle.


Thanks for the info, they are the best when you can still put them in the sink.

here's a pix of the little critters.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

i gave my a bath at 6 weeks in the sink then when they got hard to handle there i moved them to the bath tub with the sprayer hose in it


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

you just had a litter and don't know aboutproper dog care? 

SFK hoses are the best is there attachments you can by for the tub? Without replacing anything?


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

yes its like this little rubber hose with a sprayer on the end it comes with a clamp and you clamp it onto your faucet. You can get it at walmart lol


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

damn i didnt even see the pic lmao you have baby babies. when mine were little i would wipe them down with a warm cloth or baby wipes until they could get around and were almost wieened then i would use a dish pan and johnson and johnson baby bath when they got stinky and dirty. I didn't wash them much cause it dryes out their skin and the mom keeps them pretty clean


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Peanut got his first bath at 5 weeks.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah kenya got her first bath when she came home at 8wks. and every other week after that. she didnt go outside until she was fully vaccinated so she was never dirty  but now, she gets one every 10days or so.... and she LOOOOVVVEEES takein showers hahaha, whenever we turnon the water, no matter where she is, shell come running to the restroom and jump in before we can get naked to wash ourselves. lmao....


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

^^Peanut gets baths on Fridays. He is an indoor dog but he sleeps in bed with me so I dont want dirty dog with me.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

For small babies, I would just use a cloth with warm water, baby wipes are fine for the pup, but they might taste bad for the mom if she wants to lick the baby, (I know I don't wanna lick a wipe, but my dogs try to eat them all the time lol).

For older puppies 6 weeks+ wash them with mild soap when they are dirty. I also wash Lady every couple of days WITHOUT soap, just to get her used to the shower, its easier to train them to be good in the tub when they are small. So I put her in and spray her, and massage her like I'm putting in soap, and then rinse. After 2 weeks of this, she knows what the drill is, so now I only need to wash her when she's dirty (which is often, she is an inside dog, but I have dog doors, and she loves to go out and get messy, and track dirt onto the couch how can a dog completely cover herself in dirt while I change the laundry?).


----------



## Abel92701 (Jan 26, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> For small babies, I would just use a cloth with warm water, baby wipes are fine for the pup, but they might taste bad for the mom if she wants to lick the baby, (I know I don't wanna lick a wipe, but my dogs try to eat them all the time lol).
> 
> For older puppies 6 weeks+ wash them with mild soap when they are dirty. I also wash Lady every couple of days WITHOUT soap, just to get her used to the shower, its easier to train them to be good in the tub when they are small. So I put her in and spray her, and massage her like I'm putting in soap, and then rinse. After 2 weeks of this, she knows what the drill is, so now I only need to wash her when she's dirty (which is often, she is an inside dog, but I have dog doors, and she loves to go out and get messy, and track dirt onto the couch how can a dog completely cover herself in dirt while I change the laundry?).





PeanutsMommy said:


> ^^Peanut gets baths on Fridays. He is an indoor dog but he sleeps in bed with me so I dont want dirty dog with me.





LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> yeah kenya got her first bath when she came home at 8wks. and every other week after that. she didnt go outside until she was fully vaccinated so she was never dirty  but now, she gets one every 10days or so.... and she LOOOOVVVEEES takein showers hahaha, whenever we turnon the water, no matter where she is, shell come running to the restroom and jump in before we can get naked to wash ourselves. lmao....





PeanutsMommy said:


> Peanut got his first bath at 5 weeks.





smith family kennels said:


> damn i didnt even see the pic lmao you have baby babies. when mine were little i would wipe them down with a warm cloth or baby wipes until they could get around and were almost wieened then i would use a dish pan and johnson and johnson baby bath when they got stinky and dirty. I didn't wash them much cause it dryes out their skin and the mom keeps them pretty clean


Thanks all for the advice they are still too young to be washed.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Washed and cleaned are two different things here. If you have them in a whelping box, they are going to start to poop/pee within two and half weeks and stink, I keep litters inside till 4 weeks even if it is summer,and they are going to stink. Use warm water just like you would a child and wash them with your hands no soap or anything, wipe them clean use your hands as the tool not a cloth or anything ( you can do this at the 2 1/2 week period if you have a good mother bitch, if not don't touch them or you might upset her) I start weening my pups at 3 1/2 weeks on babyfood, chicken and rice but still giving them mom as much as they want. 4 weeks, they are chicken and baby food with moist dog food (high protein with bone meal additive) They get a real bath then and use Johnson and Johnson baby soap, yes the yellow stuff and they should be fine, done this 3 times like this and I have had a 100% good luck with it. 4 weeks they get the bitch only 3 times a day, 4 1/2 weeks they get her two times a day, 5 weeks they get her once 5 1/2 weeks they are done and eating moist dry dog food. Doing the ween like this help dry the bitch's milk cycle up and get those titties back into normal form.

Take into consideration:
Tempermant of the bitch, is she going to disown them?
Skin type, is this blood none for skin disorder?
Keeping them in a warm dry area after the bath for at least 24 hours, can you regulate the temp for them?

Good luck and nice litter!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

my dog jumps into the tub when i tell him to! no more struggling!! haha what i did was every day after i walk i would fill the tub up to his paws only so he could get used to just getting his paws clean and he wouldnt mind it. and every now and then ill give him that suprise bath! but if you clean just his paws very often they'll get into the tub NO PROBLEM!!


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

i have started giving moose baby food(meat)now that ive done this should i cut back on his bottle feedings and give him more of this or keep giving him his bottle too?the vet has me giving him cereal with meat in it as well..he just seems to be hungry ALL THE TIME!!
this is in reponse to shadowgames..


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

This is a little harder because mother's milk is nature's perfect food, the gain so many nutrients and probodies that an orphan doesn't get. I would say stay with the milk and meat/ceral till at least 4 weeks old doing like you are now, then slow drop back in half week intervals till gone and he wing himself of it before you do, I would do that so he can get a little more weight on him, mother's milk helps them grow so much quicker than a bottle fed pup, I would also check out K9's SuperFuel "Pup fuel" it cost like $15 bucks but I have had good sucess with it and very health pups every single time, fat pups every time. I forgot to add, bonemeal would be good also for a growing pup w/o mother's nutrients, superfuel is just over doing it a little but it works awesome, very healthly bright eyed pups.


----------

